# Looking for the cheapest broadband plan at home



## Rock21 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello, 

I am looking for a broadband plan at my home. I am nasik,MH. Please recommend me few cheapest plans with specs and prices. Waiting for your replies.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 20, 2007)

*BSNL DataOne HOME 280 Plan at 1800Kbps for 1GB u/d.*


----------



## 56561 (Jul 20, 2007)

go for the Govt. services whenever you want something cheap. So incase of broadband  choose BSNL . whatever u do DONT GO FOR : iqara( youtele ), tataindicom , sify .

if u dont get bsnl   chose some other services like reliance,airtel


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 20, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *BSNL DataOne HOME 280 Plan at 1800Kbps for 1GB u/d.*



Source of Information ?? as as per BSNL web site, no such plan is there  *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

closest one is Rs. 250/- + 12.25% TAX with 256kbps to upto 2mbps with 1 GB Data limit !!


----------



## Rock21 (Jul 20, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> *BSNL DataOne HOME 280 Plan at 1800Kbps for 1GB u/d.*



Any other Broadband provider offering plans similar to BSNL? I want to set up immediately and BSNL has waiting list for 2-3 months. Any other Broadband ?


----------



## slugger (Jul 20, 2007)

if u want only cheap u cud go  4 1GB plan as stated earlier. but if u want *extreme VFM* plan then i suggest dat u *shud* go 4 d *Home Plan 500*

it will give u a data transfer limit of 2.5 GB [nothin' gr8] but u get 2 download 4 free betn 0200 - 0800 hours It is like recievin' gettin' a visit form Santa every day of d year  

u cud try out airtel

actually by d time i finished typing u had already posted


----------



## Rock21 (Jul 20, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> if u want only cheap u cud go  4 1GB plan as stated earlier. but if u want *extreme VFM* plan then i suggest dat u *shud* go 4 d *Home Plan 500*
> 
> it will give u a data transfer limit of 2.5 GB [nothin' gr8] but u get 2 download 4 free betn 0200 - 0800 hours It is like recievin' gettin' a visit form Sanata every day of d year
> 
> ...



Do you know airtel/bharti plans ? What about their speed?


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 20, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Source of Information ?? as as per BSNL web site, no such plan is there  *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
> 
> closest one is Rs. 250/- + 12.25% TAX with 256kbps to upto 2mbps with 1 GB Data limit !!


 
Present service Tax is @ 12.36%. Plan 250/- = 250+30.90. Therefore present 
monthly rent is Rs.281/-. Hence *emailaatif786 *is correct.


----------



## slugger (Jul 20, 2007)

Airtel tariff plans *here*

u gotta select d state u in 2 get d tariff plans 4 dat state


----------



## gerer (Jul 20, 2007)

all types of broadband plans here *www.splashol.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4#4


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 20, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Present service Tax is @ 12.36%. Plan 250/- = 250+30.90. Therefore present
> monthly rent is Rs.281/-. Hence *emailaatif786 *is correct.



ok.. got the point on price... but speed ?? 1800 Kbps ?? please explain ??


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 20, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ok.. got the point on price... but speed ?? 1800 Kbps ?? please explain ??


 
In case of speed you are right.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 21, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> In case of speed you are right.


They say it will go upto 2024 Kbps, but it remains 1400 Kbps(average), and with using Accelerator, u can get upto 1800 kbps.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^^

I can download with default IE 7 at Full Speed !!!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I can download with default IE 7 at Full Speed !



It may then depend from City to City.


----------



## harpoon (Jul 21, 2007)

Nothing can beat BSNL.Opt for the 250 plan.It's the best.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

apply 4 BSNL's plan den if u need it in d interim period take up airtel or sumthin' till u get BSNL [u'll at least get sum work done]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 21, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> It may then depend from City to City.



Very much possible, aslo depends from where u are dowloading !!!


----------



## lalit_ngp (Jul 22, 2007)

bsnl 500 rock's


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 22, 2007)

Reliance Broadband Unlimited:

Speed: 75 Kbps
Cost (incl. taxes): Rs 400/mth

Speed: 150 Kbps
Cost (incl. taxes): Rs 750/mth.

You can go to any nearby Reliance Showroom to get further details. Reliance is gr8. They didn't take the rent on my u/l plan for 15 days coz some main cable was cut and it took 'em 15 days to repair it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

